# Bringing my TV to Spain



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

We are moving to Spain next month and wondered if we brought our Samsung Smart TV would it work over there?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes a TV bought in the UK will work in Spain.

But :
the "freeview" option will, if connected to a tv aerial in spain will only offer Spanish channels, as uk freeview IS NOT available in Spain.
the Smart options offered will be Spanish apps, as it will be connecting to the internet in Spain, not the UK, unless you run a UK IP internet address (VPN or smart dns)


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you. We will need to look into things regarding internet etc.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

deefitz said:


> Thank you. We will need to look into things regarding internet etc.


I decided to go down the Internet route as it was important for us to have that connection , did it with Movistar,they came day after phoning them,property already had a line installed,so was a simple task,now able to receive several channels via Filmon which is free on my I pad. To connect to the TV I was advised to get an android box which is required to connect Internet to TV . Hope this helps.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

emlyn said:


> now able to receive several channels via Filmon which is free on my I pad. To connect to the TV I was advised to get an android box which is required to connect Internet to TV . Hope this helps.


Or you get your self a cable that connects your ipad to a HDMI port on your TV....saves you money on having to buy an android box...


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

sat said:


> Or you get your self a cable that connects your ipad to a HDMI port on your TV....saves you money on having to buy an android box...


Thank you for that information,however I have already got the box and am now waiting for man to come and set it up.
Is that something a technology novice like me could do or does it require technical know how?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to install Kodi, and install the repos, and that's it.
But that is not as easy as it sounds....
And neither is using it when it is all set up, it can be a pain to use and navigate thru all the menus, and then find that the stream you want is down....


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

sat said:


> You have to install Kodi, and install the repos, and that's it. But that is not as easy as it sounds.... And neither is using it when it is all set up, it can be a pain to use and navigate thru all the menus, and then find that the stream you want is down....


Thank you ,in that case I will leave it to the man. Many thanks.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

We moved to spain last year, I pay 3 euro per month to Unotelly and they give me a UK VPN so I can watch UK channels including BBCI player etc also I use Filmon and can get all the UK channels, it's free, you only need internet access and a HDMI lead to hook the laptop up to your TV. Dead simple, no need ot buy any android boxes etc


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

Moved here 3 weeks ago. Brought our Smart TV & Humax freesat box. There was already a satellite dish here, so connected everything up ( once we had internet up and running ) and away we went !! All working so far and all English channels that we had n UK are there to watch.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

LynnD said:


> Moved here 3 weeks ago. Brought our Smart TV & Humax freesat box. There was already a satellite dish here, so connected everything up ( once we had internet up and running ) and away we went !! All working so far and all English channels that we had n UK are there to watch.


I like that answer! We have a smart TV and a Humax box here in the UK so we stand a chance of getting somewhere. Thank you.

Thanks to everyone who replied but honestly confused by most of the answers - way too technical for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I heard last year that you couldn't get the UK channels via satellite any more as it had been 'turned off'? Well that's what happened to a friend in Barcelona so she now watches UK TV channels via the website FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION through her laptop (connected to her TV with HDMI cable).


----------



## LynnD (Mar 11, 2015)

I believe it was only certain areas lost their satellite connection, maybe best to check the area you,re moving to


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sat said:


> Yes a TV bought in the UK will work in Spain.
> 
> But :
> the "freeview" option will, if connected to a tv aerial in spain will only offer Spanish channels, as uk freeview IS NOT available in Spain.
> the Smart options offered will be Spanish apps, as it will be connecting to the internet in Spain, not the UK, unless you run a UK IP internet address (VPN or smart dns)


But with the "Smart" options you will get Filmon and Camposat both of which will give you UK live TV.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

emlyn said:


> I decided to go down the Internet route as it was important for us to have that connection , did it with Movistar,they came day after phoning them,property already had a line installed,so was a simple task,now able to receive several channels via Filmon which is free on my I pad. To connect to the TV I was advised to get an android box which is required to connect Internet to TV . Hope this helps.


The Android box, buy direct from UK (costs £60-70). There resellers here in Spain who will charge you up to 200€ for the same thing plus a recurring annual fee of 140€ or more. If you have a "Smart" TV, you don't need the android because you can connect using wifi to your router or use an ethernet cable.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

LynnD said:


> I believe it was only certain areas lost their satellite connection, maybe best to check the area you,re moving to


Some areas of Spain "lost" some (not all) uk tv channels, as their dishes that they were using are no longer large enough to receive the weaker signals from the new satellites.

In other areas, like the Valenica and Costa Blanca, the signals IMPROVED, and are better than they have been for the last 15 years or so, and so smaller 1m-1.4m dishes can be used.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But with the "Smart" options you will get Filmon and Camposat both of which will give you UK live TV.


Camposat is simply a Filmon affiliate. It uses filmon provided streams


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> The Android box, buy direct from UK (costs £60-70). There resellers here in Spain who will charge you up to 200€ for the same thing plus a recurring annual fee of 140€ or more. If you have a "Smart" TV, you don't need the android because you can connect using wifi to your router or use an ethernet cable.


But there are apps and software on the android box that may not be available on your smart tv...hence why people use an android box.
Many "smart" tvs cannot run the Kodi software that the android boxes use to obtain premium content without paying.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

We subscribe to some US sports broadcasts via the internet and we have a reasonable connection in the UK but it occasionally suffers from 'buffering'.

It's OK at a push but I'm not sure we would want to watch all TV via an internet stream.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

sat said:


> Some areas of Spain "lost" some (not all) uk tv channels, as their dishes that they were using are no longer large enough to receive the weaker signals from the new satellites.
> 
> In other areas, like the Valenica and Costa Blanca, the signals IMPROVED, and are better than they have been for the last 15 years or so, and so smaller 1m-1.4m dishes can be used.


What would be the chances of receiving a 'decent' signal for UK tv channels (via a Humax freesat box) in the Murcia/Mar Menor area?

We definitely *do not* want an internet TV option (android/filmon etc) as we both hate our viewing being interrupted by buffering streams and would prefer a sat dish option.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> What would be the chances of receiving a 'decent' signal for UK tv channels (via a Humax freesat box) in the Murcia/Mar Menor area?
> 
> We definitely *do not* want an internet TV option (android/filmon etc) as we both hate our viewing being interrupted by buffering streams and would prefer a sat dish option.


of receiving a 'decent' signal for UK tv channels (via a Humax freesat box) in the Murcia/Mar Menor area are good.... as long as you have the right sized satellite dish - which I think a 125x135 may be right on the limit, and a 1.8m dish should be fine.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

sat said:


> ... I think a 125x135 may be right on the limit, and a 1.8m dish should be fine.


Thank you.

1.8m seems an awfully big dish hwell:

Just along the coast (Playa Flamenca) a friend pays less than €20pm for a satellite package of all the usual UK channels plus a few extra via a tiny little mesh dish. Beats me how it's possible :confused2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 1.8m seems an awfully big dish hwell:
> 
> Just along the coast (Playa Flamenca) a friend pays less than €20pm for a satellite package of all the usual UK channels plus a few extra via a tiny little mesh dish. Beats me how it's possible :confused2:


Microwave beamed in from a company in line of sight.

After a few weeks you will not even notice the dish.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

VFR said:


> Microwave beamed in from a company in line of sight.
> 
> After a few weeks you will not even notice the dish.


Microwave sounds good! I may look into that, thanks.

Has to be better than a monster sized dish... doesn't it?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> Microwave sounds good! I may look into that, thanks.
> 
> Has to be better than a monster sized dish... doesn't it?


It will not be Freesat , doubtful you get channels in HD, and you pay for it (for channels that you can get for free on satellite!).
Compared to the one off cost for a dish and receiver, and HD channels...

So do the maths for a 12-15year period (one off payment for the dish (a 1.8m dish approx. 700 euros) , vs monthly payment for the illegal lower quality rebroadcasting system - say 20e per month for 12 years - 2880euros) and see which makes more sense...

If you want the Freesat channels direct from the broadcasters, in HD, and subscription free, then yes, that is the size of dish you will need. YOu can go for a smaller dish, but then you will not get a lot of the channels that are on Freesat!




deefitz said:


> 1.8m seems an awfully big dish


Nope, that is quite small when you consider they used to use 4m dishes in Greece and Cyprus.
And 1.8s and 2.4s were the norm for the Costa Blanca area for the last 15 years plus, with the old satellites.



deefitz said:


> Just along the coast (Playa Flamenca) a friend pays less than €20pm for a satellite package of all the usual UK channels plus a few extra via a tiny little mesh dish.


It is not satellite, it will be rebroadcasting.
They will have a base, where they gather the signals from the satellites (or internet!), and refrequency them and send out on their own little rebroadcast system...all without any permissions contract or payments to the channels they are carrying.


deefitz said:


> Beats me how it's possible


 Erm - illegally!


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

do not under any circumstances replace your 'british' plug with a Spanish one, get a good adapter, the reason being that for what ever reason the Spanish plugs are not fused, so that the supply cable (ie the one that you plug in) to your tv might be protected by a 15/20 amp mcb back at the consumer unit, just a little tip, oh and by the way to all the contributors to this forum who may wish to differ,,,, don't, as I was an electrical test engineer for many years before retiring to spain, I know my s##t when it comes to electrics.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

sat said:


> Erm - illegally!


Your website states you don't believe it is illegal in any way to view FTA channels so I'm assuming you mean it is illegal for them to charge for the rebroadcasting service?

Also, I would hav\e thought the internet (Filmon etc) were illegal too?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> Your website states you don't believe it is illegal in any way to view FTA channels so I'm assuming you mean it is illegal for them to charge for the rebroadcasting service?
> 
> 
> deefitz said:
> ...


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

My last post was meant to include all the Sky TV viewers. Those who say they have all the Sky channels... surely that is illegal as it's a subscription/encrypted service only intended for the UK?

If that is the case I won't sweat too much about receiving an illegally rebroadcast service - even if it does mean I'm paying a nominal amount for an otherwise free service. That big dish bothers me - particularly on a rented property


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I have used Slingbox for years 

Excellent reception ( around 4 download minimum needed) all my channels from home as I am paying for them back home anyway so might as well use them when abroad


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

deefitz said:


> My last post was meant to include all the Sky TV viewers. Those who say they have all the Sky channels... surely that is illegal as it's a subscription/encrypted service only intended for the UK?
> 
> If that is the case I won't sweat too much about receiving an illegally rebroadcast service - even if it does mean I'm paying a nominal amount for an otherwise free service. That big dish bothers me - particularly on a rented property


Watching ALL Sky channels in Spain is NOT illegal - there is no law prohibiting it! It might be against their terms and conditions but all that might happen is that they turn off your subscription.

Rebroadcasting (as far as I am aware) is illegal - so you shouldn't do it!


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

deefitz said:


> My last post was meant to include all the Sky TV viewers. Those who say they have all the Sky channels... surely that is illegal as it's a subscription/encrypted service only intended for the UK?
> 
> If that is the case I won't sweat too much about receiving an illegally rebroadcast service - even if it does mean I'm paying a nominal amount for an otherwise free service. That big dish bothers me - particularly on a rented property


Check out/contact Europa Network. In a rented property it's just what you need. I used them for many years and had excellent, responsive service (some on here won't agree!). The FilmOn program (HD not SD) is also very good. Try it out for a month, it's a small fee (no contract), and it provides a better quality picture than the SD version, and the ability to record the programs (held on 'The Cloud'), without adverts. My next plan is to bring my Humax PVR out here, it's a fantastic piece of kit, and I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Rebroadcasting (as far as I am aware) is illegal - so you shouldn't do it!


You'll probably find that *watching* a rebroadcast signal is not illegal so there is no reason why you shouldn't do it (watch it that is). The actual rebroadcasting is illegal but the viewer isn't doing that.



snikpoh said:


> Watching ALL Sky channels in Spain is NOT illegal - there is no law prohibiting it! It might be against their terms and conditions but all that might happen is that they turn off your subscription.


OK, not illegal. However as a card will only be issued to a UK address you would have to jump through the hoops of deceit and dishonesty to gain one.

This is assuming you are a resident in Spain and not just taking your card with you on holiday, in which case it's a bought and paid for service (in the UK) which you are using.

I'm not a Sky subscriber so, again, I have to assume they have no T&C that states a named subscriber can't use a card issued to a UK address at any other address. For all I know you can only use it at the address it is posted to.

I have seen claims on forums that state they paid a fixed sum to receive ALL sky channels for 12 months (without a viewing card). If that is true, just like the rebroadcaster is acting illegally in charging for the service they provide, the Sky service provider is doing the same.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

buble said:


> Check out/contact Europa Network. In a rented property it's just what you need. I used them for many years and had excellent, responsive service (some on here won't agree!). The FilmOn program (HD not SD) is also very good. Try it out for a month, it's a small fee (no contract), and it provides a better quality picture than the SD version, and the ability to record the programs (held on 'The Cloud'), without adverts. My next plan is to bring my Humax PVR out here, it's a fantastic piece of kit, and I look forward to seeing the results.


Thank you. That looks interesting but again it's 'internet TV' which we really don't like or want.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Then you will just have to accept what you have. Internet TV is the future, with a good computer (a quality HD graphics card & Graphics Processing Unit (not your normal 'Home' type)), there are no problems, providing you have a good internet speed. People have shown tv internet pictures that are blurred, and have slated internet tv as garbage. The truth of the matter is that their computers are of the 'Home' variety, and are not capable of dealing with the high speed graphics required when streaming television (one even claims to have a 30mb speed).


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

buble said:


> Then you will just have to accept what you have. Internet TV is the future, with a good computer (a quality HD graphics card & Graphics Processing Unit (not your normal 'Home' type)), there are no problems, providing you have a good internet speed. People have shown tv internet pictures that are blurred, and have slated internet tv as garbage. The truth of the matter is that their computers are of the 'Home' variety, and are not capable of dealing with the high speed graphics required when streaming television (one even claims to have a 30mb speed).


Oh please don't get all preachy about it. It would be a boring world if we all liked or wanted the same thing. You like IPTV, I think it sucks. No shame in that. You think it's the future, I don't. Peace.

I know all about computers, graphics, internet speeds and I regularly watch sports broadcasts from the USA via a subscription service. The vast majority of times the service is perfectly acceptable here in the UK on a fast connection, but there is nothing that can ruin a game quicker than the odd times you are subjected to buffering (probably when some boring soap has ended and the rest of the public have gone on line and bogged down the connection). I suspect the connections in Spain are less than good - I see many people complaining of getting far less than the provider promised (eg 'up to 10mb' equates to an actual connection of 0.5mb).

I must say I just looked at the Europa Network website and what they offer and their tariffs are very competitive. Sadly it seems the reviews suggest a less than great service,


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

deefitz said:


> Oh please don't get all preachy about it. It would be a boring world if we all liked or wanted the same thing. You like IPTV, I think it sucks. No shame in that. You think it's the future, I don't. Peace.
> 
> I know all about computers, graphics, internet speeds and I regularly watch sports broadcasts from the USA via a subscription service. The vast majority of times the service is perfectly acceptable here in the UK on a fast connection, but there is nothing that can ruin a game quicker than the odd times you are subjected to buffering (probably when some boring soap has ended and the rest of the public have gone on line and bogged down the connection). I suspect the connections in Spain are less than good - I see many people complaining of getting far less than the provider promised (eg 'up to 10mb' equates to an actual connection of 0.5mb).
> 
> I must say I just looked at the Europa Network website and what they offer and their tariffs are very competitive. Sadly it seems the reviews suggest a less than great service,


Not getting "Preachy" about it, just pointing out a few facts. You clearly haven't had, or seen a decent setup. Why do you think that SKY are pushing 'Sky store' & 'NOWtv', they aren't going to keep up the expense of satellites for ever. Electronic manufacturers making Smart TV's, and PVR's, all for internet tv use also proves the point. I had nearly seven years with Europa and never once had any buffering, that's why I said give 'em a try. Don't have their set top box, use your computer. Again, no contract, if you don't like it, it hasn't cost you much.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

buble said:


> Not getting "Preachy" about it, just pointing out a few facts. You clearly haven't had, or seen a decent setup. Why do you think that SKY are pushing 'Sky store' & 'NOWtv', they aren't going to keep up the expense of satellites for ever. Electronic manufacturers making Smart TV's, and PVR's, all for internet tv use also proves the point. I had nearly seven years with Europa and never once had any buffering, that's why I said give 'em a try. Don't have their set top box, use your computer. Again, no contract, if you don't like it, it hasn't cost you much.


You say no contract but as far as I can tell the tv package is not sold seperately but is included free with their ADSL service at a minimum of pm for 12 months (T&Cs state all ADSL contracts are on a 12 month term and any cancellations before the term has ended will be penalized). just to try it out?

Yes, their products and tariffs sound very appealing but the reviews suggest the actual service is less than good. I'm not talking specifically about the quality of the TV service but your internet must be working well to be able to watch the TV - and that is my issue with it. Reliability.

If the number of posts to be found on the internet are to be believed, Spanish internet providers don't provide a service as good as that available in the UK. Let's not talk about how good someone's "home" computer is - you have to get a decent internet connection before you can even view a picture no matter how super dooper your computer is (and in many cases it seems people often don't get any connection whatsoever).

Basically I am saying IPTV is only as good as your internet service. Now if you can guarantee me a good, fast, reliable service then I'm all ears.

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.europa-network.com


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes internet speed is vital for TV streaming, but it depends where you are. I am out of town on a golf complex and have a constant 8mb. Before making any decision you should take a speed test (OOkla is good) and try out FilmOn HD, if that works OK, then it is well worth the expense of using Europa (sorry, Europa have altered their T&C since I was with them!). Some people do live in areas that are poorly served, these are the ones you hear complaining. You never hear from those with a decent signal !!!


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

It's always the case that those with a complaint shout the loudest and a shame that more satisfied customers never provide positive reviews.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

buble said:


> Yes internet speed is vital for TV streaming, but it depends where you are. I am out of town on a golf complex and have a constant 8mb. Before making any decision you should take a speed test (OOkla is good) and try out FilmOn HD, if that works OK, then it is well worth the expense of using Europa (sorry, Europa have altered their T&C since I was with them!). Some people do live in areas that are poorly served, these are the ones you hear complaining. You never hear from those with a decent signal !!!


It's all somewhat chicken and egg isn't it. You have to get an internet connection (12 month contract) before you can do a speed test before finding out you can't view FilmOn HD (which I believe you pay extra for HD?) and therefore can't watch EN's TV service.

I can see where you're coming from but I'd prefer to use my possibly sketchy internet connection for emails and internet banking and keep my TV to satellites/microwave etc.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I would recommend paying for a VPN service and then you will be able to have access to all the on demand websites and other television portals such as Netflix and NowTV


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Using FilmOn for one month, doesn't affect you using the internet for all of the other things. You're getting internet anyway, all FilmOn HD will cost you is one month's payment. If your connection is too slow (and you seem determined that it will be), then you don't have any other option but a dish of some kind. I dumped my large sat. dish years ago, fed up with wind moving the dish and rain affecting the signal !!!
I Can't wait to bring my Humax PVR out here for all of the benefits that 'Youview' has to offer, 300 hrs. recording, all of the catch up progs, Netflix, NOWtv, Sky store, pause & rewind of live progs (for when the phone rings). and it works well in the UK on 8mb. with superb picture quality!
Internet TV is the future!!!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> I have seen claims on forums that state they paid a fixed sum to receive ALL sky channels for 12 months (without a viewing card). If that is true, just like the rebroadcaster is acting illegally in charging for the service they provide, the Sky service provider is doing the same.


That will be via card sharing - which providing equipment for, and viewing of is illegal - ie fraud, and theft - as you are not paying the broadcasters directly for their services. And people ie end user customers, have now also been prosecuted for using and receiving such service

At least if you have a sky card you are paying the correct providers for that service - albeit via using their card outside the UK against the T&Cs.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> Yes internet speed is vital for TV streaming, but it depends where you are. I am out of town on a golf complex and have a constant 8mb. Before making any decision you should take a speed test (OOkla is good) and try out FilmOn HD, if that works OK, then it is well worth the expense of using Europa (sorry, Europa have altered their T&C since I was with them!). Some people do live in areas that are poorly served, these are the ones you hear complaining. You never hear from those with a decent signal !!!


I think about 1 in 5 of my jobs are installing Freesat HD systems for people who have internet TV (paid and kodi), and are fed up with buffering, poor quality, lack of true 1080HD.... most live in decent internet speed areas...

I suppose one issue is that they are all coming from third parties (usually without any form of contractual arrangements!) , and not direct from the broadcasters.... just look at the quality on NowTV and Iplayer with a decent vpn or smart dns.... much better the same content on kodi and paid for services...

I took the attached file screenshot on GP weekend using kodi....it was like that all weekend....on the PC and a android box... and I am on 20meg.... so not everything is down to internet speeds, as a lot also depends on the servers and their loads at the time....


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

sat said:


> I took the attached file screenshot on GP weekend using kodi....it was like that all weekend....on the PC and a android box... and I am on 20meg.... so not everything is down to internet speeds, as a lot also depends on the servers and their loads at the time....


This is why I say I am not happy about internet TV.

As I said earlier my US sports subscription is, more often than not, very good but when the world and his dog jump on the (shared) internet pipes, then buffering can ruin the flow of the game completely.

I don't watch much TV if I'm honest but my life would be unbearable if my better half couldn't watch Eastenders or 'Bake Off' without any deterioration in the quality :boxing:

I'll be looking for a Freesat type installation and hoping for the smallest dish possible :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> This is why I say I am not happy about internet TV.
> 
> As I said earlier my US sports subscription is, more often than not, very good but when the world and his dog jump on the (shared) internet pipes, then buffering can ruin the flow of the game completely.
> 
> ...


In that case you will need a SKY subscription & you can then get away with a smaller dish (poss 1m)
Sat will be along to confirm or otherwise.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Most Sky channels are available in most of mainland Spain on a 1m dish.

Some Sky channels, along with the main channels (free and nothing to do with Sky) like BBC ITV C4 and Five, you need anything from a 1m dish to a 6m dish depending where you are in Spain.
Costa Blanca And Valencia areas can just about use a 90x100cm dish, with a 125x135cm dish being the recommended size.
The recept5ion report map on this webpage gives a good idea of what works where:
Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Bla


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

VFR said:


> In that case you will need a SKY subscription & you can then get away with a smaller dish (poss 1m)
> Sat will be along to confirm or otherwise.


Twice the confusion now!



sat said:


> Most Sky channels are available in most of mainland Spain on a 1m dish.
> 
> Some Sky channels, along with the main channels (free and nothing to do with Sky) like BBC ITV C4 and Five, you need anything from a 1m dish to a 6m dish depending where you are in Spain.
> Costa Blanca And Valencia areas can just about use a 90x100cm dish, with a 125x135cm dish being the recommended size.
> ...


OK, but I thought we agreed a Sky subscription was (if not illegal card sharing) against T&Cs? So we won't be using a Sky subscription in any shape or form. We don't have one in the UK and won't have one in Spain.

I will look into the smallest dish possible for the "main" UK channels. They are all we will need so the smallest, cheapest, legal option is what we will be looking for.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> I think about 1 in 5 of my jobs are installing Freesat HD systems for people who have internet TV (paid and kodi), and are fed up with buffering, poor quality, lack of true 1080HD.... most live in decent internet speed areas...
> 
> I suppose one issue is that they are all coming from third parties (usually without any form of contractual arrangements!) , and not direct from the broadcasters.... just look at the quality on NowTV and Iplayer with a decent vpn or smart dns.... much better the same content on kodi and paid for services...
> 
> I took the attached file screenshot on GP weekend using kodi....it was like that all weekend....on the PC and a android box... and I am on 20meg.... so not everything is down to internet speeds, as a lot also depends on the servers and their loads at the time....


And that just goes to show how unsuitable your computer is for internet TV viewing!! You need to have a computer with components capable of handling high speed HD graphics, as used in modern 'Gaming' computers. I would say a minimum being an INTEL QUAD CORE17 6700K CPU & 2GB NVIDIA GE Force GTX960 graphics card for instance. The 'Home' computer as used by most people, is just incapable of handling the speed of the graphics. A suitable desktop 'Gaming' computer starts at around £950.00.
By the way Sat/Guy, on the other forum where you posted this pic. you stated that you had 30mb not 20mb?
Internet TV is the future!


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

So now everybody has to spend money on a whizzy 'gaming' computer to watch TV? Most people might only want a tablet or laptop capable of emailing and maybe skype the grandkids from time to time. Why should they go the extra mile just to watch TV?

The future of internet tv may be in smart/internet connected TVs but is certainly not in buying bigger/better/faster computers to connect to TVs. That is the stuff of outdated workarounds.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You have to move with the times deefitz but not every technological improvement needs to cost a lot

For instance did you know that with some kitchen roll tubes a coat hanger and a couple of make-up mirrors its possible to watch the tv in your living room whilst hiding under your floorboards?


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

deefitz said:


> So now everybody has to spend money on a whizzy 'gaming' computer to watch TV? Most people might only want a tablet or laptop capable of emailing and maybe skype the grandkids from time to time. Why should they go the extra mile just to watch TV?
> 
> The future of internet tv may be in smart/internet connected TVs but is certainly not in buying bigger/better/faster computers to connect to TVs. That is the stuff of outdated workarounds.


I wouldn't touch a smart TV with a barge-pole That's why I'm bringing my £175.00 Humax PVR out to see how it performs. I'm expecting it to perform exactly as it does on the wonderful Isle of Wight, and that is 'Fantastic!!!'. It's the way forward!


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> You have to move with the times deefitz but not every technological improvement needs to cost a lot
> 
> For instance did you know that with some kitchen roll tubes a coat hanger and a couple of make-up mirrors its possible to watch the tv in your living room whilst hiding under your floorboards?


If I have enough tubes and mirrors do you think I could hide under the floorboards and watch buble's internet TV?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> And that just goes to show how unsuitable your computer is for internet TV viewing!!.


Thank you for your assessment of my PC.
My PC is fine and more than powerful enough.
And it has no problems with a lot of things on Kodi, but like I said some feeds on Kodi are simply atrocious... it makes no difference what PC you have if the feeds from the servers themselves are crap..
Especially as I said the same feed was the same poor quality on two quadcore android boxes also.



buble said:


> By the way Sat/Guy, on the other forum where you posted this pic. you stated that you had 30mb not 20mb?


Typo. Its 20.



buble said:


> Internet TV is the future!


The future maybe - but not today.
Maybe if we get direct feeds from broadcasters and not third parties.....


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> Thank you for your assessment of my PC.
> My PC is fine and more than powerful enough.
> And it has no problems with a lot of things on Kodi, but like I said some feeds on Kodi are simply atrocious... it makes no difference what PC you have if the feeds from the servers themselves are crap..
> Especially as I said the same feed was the same poor quality on two quadcore android boxes also.
> ...


Why did you select such an appalling 'SD' picture when discussing this subject, and why use Kodi as a demonstration when you admit that they can be rubbish. Why didn't you use something 'Direct' from BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, Netflix etc.... You didn't want to show how good (with a decent computer & internet speed), they can be did you!
Could it be that you have an ulterior motive


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> Why did you select such an appalling 'SD' picture when discussing this subject, and why use Kodi as a demonstration when you admit that they can be rubbish. Why didn't you use something 'Direct' from BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, Netflix etc.... You didn't want to show how good (with a decent computer & internet speed), they can be did you!
> Could it be that you have an ulterior motive


I have quite a lot of examples of appalling 'SD' pictures over the months from Kodi, especially at peak / popular viewing times / events.

I selected it as it was a "popular" sporting event, that many people would be using Kodi to watch it, to see what the quality was like. On PC, Android and tablet. Using one of the popular repos...where all the streams on that repo at that time were of the same low quality.

And because people pushing Kodi as "The future of tv" don't tend to say that streams can be as poor as this at times.

No ulterior motive, just showing that "iptv" is not all it can be cracked up to be...

Wonder how filmon will cope with people watching the rugby WC over the next few weeks....


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

For what it's worth I've been using Xbmc- Kodi for over a year now and I think it's tremendous.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> I have quite a lot of examples of appalling 'SD' pictures over the months from Kodi, especially at peak / popular viewing times / events.
> 
> I selected it as it was a "popular" sporting event, that many people would be using Kodi to watch it, to see what the quality was like. On PC, Android and tablet. Using one of the popular repos...where all the streams on that repo at that time were of the same low quality.
> 
> ...


Yes, but it was on BBC iPlayer as well (Direct), but instead of showing both sides, thus giving a fair comparison so that members could asses the difference and see how good the BBC HD is, you chose only to show the bad side of internet TV.
The subscription FilmOn HD, (NOT the SD version) will be just fine. Viewers who can't be there to watch the matches live, will be able to record them to watch later, and they only have to pay for one month at a time for it!


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

amespana said:


> For what it's worth I've been using Xbmc- Kodi for over a year now and I think it's tremendous.


Exactly! Sat does seem to have problems doesn't he.
Internet TV is here and is the future of TV, even in the U.K.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> Exactly! Sat does seem to have problems doesn't he..


As I keep saying - no problems here.

And I doubt following your advice to spending £1000 on a new PC would help solve the poor images on Kodi, when the issue is at the server end....

And that the same issues were on the android boxes,one of which is from a popular provider of boxes here on the Costas...

And if I am putting in Freesat HD system for people who also find these systems problematic, then it isn't just me is it!!!



buble said:


> Internet TV is here and is the future of TV, even in the U.K.


...which is why sellers of kodi loaded android boxes in the UK are being raided by police....(see news reports on torrentfreak etc)
...why paid services block content in the UK...(see most services stating this!)
...why IPS are being ordered by the courts to block servers and content...
...why repos on Kodi are going each day (Zeus down / Gone, 1channel up and down more than a prostitutes knickers - ok so new ones turn up, but fed up of the "working" and "failed link" messages!)

Yup - internet TV is the future....

Until the country by country basis on how content is sold and bought, and you can get TV direct from the broadcasters and not from some pirate third party or VPN / SDNS, then it will continue to problematic.

But yes, there are some good services, look at the Sky Now TV box, good quality BBC ITV Catchup etc.... available without a Sky subscription, just a VPN / SDNS.



buble said:


> Yes, but it was on BBC iPlayer as well (Direct), but instead of showing both sides, thus giving a fair comparison so that members could asses the difference and see how good the BBC HD is, you chose only to show the bad side of internet TV.


Live BBC on Iplayer is not available in HD on a PC, well it wasnt the last time I checked...and the webpage also says so (BBC iPlayer Help - HD (High Definition) - General information )


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

If a man likes his lager you won't get him to enjoy a pint of real ale. Methinks your arguments are wasted Sat.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

deefitz said:


> If a man likes his lager you won't get him to enjoy a pint of real ale. Methinks your arguments are wasted Sat.


I think that point bursts his bub*le! *


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

1. You do have a problem, you can't get Kodi, whereas amespania (post 58) has been using it for over a year and thinks it's tremendous!
2. That's what happens when you break the law. In Spain, stay legal and use good legal gear & a VPN. That will only produce a good picture if your speed is no less than 4mb. Also make sure that your router is good (some ISP routers reduce the speed by as much as 50%). In the U.K. there is no doubt in my mind that PVRs are fantastic, and the way to go. All main channels in HD + loads more. Live programs can be paused & wound back. Players - BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, All 4, Demand 5, NETFLIX, NOWtv, SKY store, QUEST, REALLY, DRAMA, Dave & Yesterday (enough for anyone). 300 hrs of programmable recording with the abillity to record a whole series at the press of a button. 
3. No, BBC iPlayer is not live. The point I am making, is that you could have shown two pics. one of your dreadful reception of Kodi, and the other one could have been of the same car/position taken later from the iPlayer in HD, which would have been significantly better & shown that as some do, you too, do have problems when using these sites. When I was here full time with 8mb. I used Europa, FilmOn HD (you like to knock it, but have you ever tried the paid HD recordable version?), and NETFLIX. All working perfectly, with never a glitch!!!
Satellite, with all of it's weather problems and, as has happened to a lot of people, completely loosing signal in Spain because they shifted a satellite..... Nah, not worth taking the risk!


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> I think that point bursts his bub*le! *


*

Buble is an anagram. A joke foisted on me by some friends. It's rude so I'm not going to tell you what it is.*


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> 1. You do have a problem, you can't get Kodi, ...blah blah blah...


It is amazing that you can diagnose that I have problems with my internet speeds, my PC, and the two android boxes, from one or two ("ulterior motive") pictures I have posted. Although I am still intrigued as to your advice of buying a £1000 PC will improve the low quality feeds I have on my current machine when they were the same (at that time) on the android box also?

I can get Kodi - have not said I cannot, so no idea where you have got that from?

What I am saying, and have said all along but you are not taking in, is that it is not all it is cracked up to be - streams come and go, streams fail, streams of low quality...."working"....."working"....."working"...

In fact two more emails this morning alone from people fed up with Kodi android systems they have recently bought and want to go to satellite.

Yes some people may say it is "tremendous", especially if they live in an area where their BBC ITV C4 signals are now harder to get, and is one of a few alternatives to receive those channels. But I dare say that although it may be "tremendous" there have been times when the systems / repos have failed or disappeared completely....
if there has not been, then they have been very very very lucky...you just have to look at the kodi and repo forums each day for people encountering one problem or another....

Anyway, no point in posting on this thread anymore as it is going in circles (like a kodi working symbol) , I am off to enjoy my real ale, and you can go for your lager....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Question for SAT...last December we had a dish and Icecrypt box installed to receive BBC. All went well until August when we the picture began to freeze and we'd occasionally get 'Scrambled' on the screen. Switchng off the box then on again resolved the problem although we sometimes had to do this several times.
I wondered if this could be weather related, due to the very hot and humid summer weather.
It's cooler now but we still get the problem although not so frequently. Some times days pass and it's fine, other times we give up watching and use our tablets as it happens every ten minutes or so.
Any idea as to why this is happening? I am 100% non-technical so need very simple explanations, I'm afraid.
Incidentally, we haven't been notified of a code change since we had the system installed.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Question for SAT...last December we had a dish and Icecrypt box installed to receive BBC. All went well until August when we the picture began to freeze and we'd occasionally get 'Scrambled' on the screen. Switchng off the box then on again resolved the problem although we sometimes had to do this several times.
> I wondered if this could be weather related, due to the very hot and humid summer weather.
> It's cooler now but we still get the problem although not so frequently. Some times days pass and it's fine, other times we give up watching and use our tablets as it happens every ten minutes or so.
> Any idea as to why this is happening? I am 100% non-technical so need very simple explanations, I'm afraid.
> Incidentally, we haven't been notified of a code change since we had the system installed.


Well generally BBC channels on the official satellites (Astra 2 at 28 east) are free to air and not scrambled...

But as you say you are using an Icecrypt receiver, and mention "codes", I assume you mean you are using the I907 system.
The codes have not changed since Dec 2014 so that is not the "scrambled" issue.
And loss of signal usually results in a "no signal" message.
So it could be down to the receiver software not being 100% correct, hence why a reboot solves it.

But one or two people on the forums have suggested the signal on I907 has weakened in the last few weeks...maybe a sign the aging satellite is slowly on its way out...or there has been a small change it that beams footprint...?

Perhaps try and contact the installer who solf you the receiver to swap for another box, as the one you have is obviously not working correctly, and so he should be able to swap it under guarantee...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> Well generally BBC channels on the official satellites (Astra 2 at 28 east) are free to air and not scrambled...
> 
> But as you say you are using an Icecrypt receiver, and mention "codes", I assume you mean you are using the I907 system.
> The codes have not changed since Dec 2014 so that is not the "scrambled" issue.
> ...


Thankyou for that i will follow your advice and contact the installer but if it's not too complicated I could try a reboot..how do I do that?


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Every time you turn off the power to the unit and then power it back up, you are re-booting it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveScot said:


> Every time you turn off the power to the unit and then power it back up, you are re-booting it.


Well, I've done that about six times this morning..but via the remote as I am watching tv upstairs and the box is connected to the tv downstairs.
Probably silly question but does that make a difference?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes it does,you have to disconnect the power supply to the box,not just switch it off and on again.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> Yes it does,you have to disconnect the power supply to the box,not just switch it off and on again.


Thanks. I did wonder about that..now will make the great effort of getting out of bed and going down to the main power switch.
Lazy day, late night at La Rada restaurant Estepona...if you haven't already, try it


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes we have actually.They also do a good quality menu del dia for 12 euros.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> It is amazing that you can diagnose that I have problems with my internet speeds, my PC, and the two android boxes, from one or two ("ulterior motive") pictures I have posted. Although I am still intrigued as to your advice of buying a £1000 PC will improve the low quality feeds I have on my current machine when they were the same (at that time) on the android box also?
> 
> I can get Kodi - have not said I cannot, so no idea where you have got that from?
> 
> ...


You are the one introduced the product Kodi, and similar to the topic. You show a dreadful picture from it as a demonstration of poor quality on internet TV. I'm not talking about Kodi etc., I'm talking about the excellent results from the iPlayers, NETFLIX and FilmOn HD. Tell me how you can critcise FilmOn, and call it Filmoff, when you haven't even tried the excellent HD version.
I can understand (because of your profession), your not wanting internet TV to be successful, but it works for many people (some of those where it is the only solution), and when people ask for help on the forum, the right thing to do is to give helpful information, both positive and negative. Where internet TV is concerned, you only supply the negative! 
The reason for my recommending a £1000.00 Gaming computer. Is to help those who have a good internet speed, but still can't get buffer free, TV. It is those people who need to replace their slow, memory lacking, computers, and a Gaming computer will guarantee HD success. Those of us, whose existing computers are doing the business, are very happy with the excellent results we receive.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Since the satellite signal went in my area I have been using my computer to watch UK TV. You obviously need a VPN or DNS and I use UNOtelly which is about 12 USD per quarter. Once on, it does everything automatically for you. The computer I use is 5 years old with 3 gig of RAM. The TV is a 50 inch plasma but no loss of quality. It has a detachable mains lead, so we bought a spanish lead for it which has worked so far. We have Movistar internet running at around 8.5 meg

For BBC we use the excellent BBC iPlayer download service, whereby you can download the BBC programmes for watching later. These are great quality as you can download in HD and also series link (of a fashion).

For ITV we use the STV player as the programmes don't show the adverts like ITV player does. It's also more reliable than ITV player that would normally buffer quite a bit. Obviously for ITV2/3/4 etc you need ITV player but we don't really watch these.

4OD and Demand 5 are used to a certain extent.

For Movies we use free movie streaming sites which are generally no problem.

For other entertainment programmes and sports we use Sky Go on Mozilla Firefox (Can't use Google Chrome for Sky Go anymore, don't use IE for obvious reasons). We also use the BT Sport site to watch the footy on BT Sports.

All of this is completely free (notwithstanding family who pay for their subs in the UK) without buying any kind of box and no subscriptions apart from the UNO telly

One of the most important things though is to use CCleaner and Malwarebytes on a regular basis. Watching the programmes (I think) can fill up your internet buffer, and some of these film sites can put the odd malware on your computer. So after you've watched at bit, at a convenient time, run CCleaner to get rid of the internet cache. I think it starts to buffer once that becomes full, hence if you empty it with CCleaner you will carry on with no problems. I could be wrong on that, but that's how it appears and running CCleaner seems to do the trick generally.

I was considering buying one of these boxes but have held off thus far. I'm aware of ones you can get for around 150€ with no further subs but haven't bothered yet. My next door neighbour has one and has endless problems with it, AND pays 250€ a year for the privilege but unfortunately he won't listen to advice and carries on giving custom to the rip off ex pat business I despise. 

Just as an aside, I know that different smart TVs have their own Smart systems and not all are fully compatible with android, but new Smart TVs are getting that way so buying a new 2015 Smart TV either in UK or Spain, may well mean that you will be able to access the Google play store so that you can download whatever App you wanted for TV viewing. This might be a bit off yet though, I'm not sure. Just something I read a few months ago that Smart TVs were going to be standardised, a bit like video recorders were eventually, all using VHS instead of their own systems like Betamax and Philips 2000.

I do, of course, stand to be corrected on any of my post. It is simply my own experience but so far appears to be the best option for us without paying out lots of cash either upfront or on a subscription basis.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> I can understand (because of your profession), your not wanting internet TV to be successful


Really? Yet another incorrect assumption, since I offer satellite, Android and Mag options....


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> Really? Yet another incorrect assumption, since I offer satellite, Android and Mag options....


Wonderful, so now you'll be a little more positive about it. You have a golden opportunity today, to show how good your gear is, by showing us a pic. from the Singapore GP. It should be on BBC iPlayer HD at about 20.00hrs. With 20mb it should be excellent!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> Since the satellite signal went in my area I have been using my computer to watch UK TV. You obviously need a VPN or DNS and I use UNOtelly which is about 12 USD per quarter. Once on, it does everything automatically for you. The computer I use is 5 years old with 3 gig of RAM. The TV is a 50 inch plasma but no loss of quality. It has a detachable mains lead, so we bought a spanish lead for it which has worked so far. We have Movistar internet running at around 8.5 meg
> 
> For BBC we use the excellent BBC iPlayer download service, whereby you can download the BBC programmes for watching later. These are great quality as you can download in HD and also series link (of a fashion).
> 
> ...


We do watch BBC on our tablets...could we get BT Sport on our IPads?


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Second thoughts, it might not be on 'till later. Why not show the qualifying session. That's on iPlayer now.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

buble said:


> Wonderful, so now you'll be a little more positive about it. You have a golden opportunity today, to show how good your gear is, by showing us a pic. from the Singapore GP. It should be on BBC iPlayer HD at about 20.00hrs. With 20mb it should be excellent!


Broken records come to mind now buble


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> Wonderful, so now you'll be a little more positive about it. You have a golden opportunity today, to show how good your gear is, by showing us a pic. from the Singapore GP. It should be on BBC iPlayer HD at about 20.00hrs. With 20mb it should be excellent!


But I am trying to show the quality for LIVE TV....which is what most people want...
not quality from "stored" programming, which will obviously provide better images...

Anyways, off to watch the race in full 1080 HD with DD sound direct from satellite ....cheers BeIN Sports!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What price is Bein package these days?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> What price is Bein package these days?


About 300 euros upwards - prices are varying as some suppliers are charging as BeIN now want a Middle East mobile phone for card activations.... which is a pain....


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> But I am trying to show the quality for LIVE TV....which is what most people want...
> not quality from "stored" programming, which will obviously provide better images...
> 
> Anyways, off to watch the race in full 1080 HD with DD sound direct from satellite ....cheers BeIN Sports!


Oh you've taken a pole on how many watch live and who watches recorded have you? That's amazing!
I thought that showing a pic from iPlayer would show the quality of your gear +20mb, but if you don't want to.....but of course if the pic was good, then it would prove that internet TV was good wouldn't it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

buble said:


> Oh you've taken a pole on how many watch live and who watches recorded have you? That's amazing!
> I thought that showing a pic from iPlayer would show the quality of your gear +20mb, but if you don't want to.....but of course if the pic was good, then it would prove that internet TV was good wouldn't it


I really don't know why you're trying to bait sat with your inflammatory posts

he's here 'on the ground' dealing with this day in & day out

you're still in the UK, & looking at your posts, when you're visiting Spain, you're nowhere near this area

here, in my town, internet isn't too great for most of us, & you don't need a big dish to get the UK channels so the dish makes sense for those who can have one - it's different in other areas - some have no choice & some aren't allowed dishes


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bit of a pointless argument as everyone's experiences will differ .

For my own tuppence worth I always preferred the dish but ended up living abroad where proggys on the dish were rubbish so switched to a droidbox. It was ok IF I had very good download speed- however if the speed dropped at all it was useless

Here in Ireland I have around 60 download speed and sometimes use a droidbox for movies but frankly when it comes to live fball despite my very fast download addons like Sportsdevil etc are infuriating with so many dead links and the whole experience so hit and miss

In summary I thought with such fast internet and a droidbox I could go without Sky/Virgin for football- wrong. There's no substitute for a proper steady reliable tv service imho


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Exactly, different people have different expectations and moreover different constraints.
We have been using filmon SD for years with no major issues, it was fine for us and the only reason we have sat tv now is because the dish was already here so seemed silly not to use it.

The sat reception is brilliant and it's great to not have to faff about with web pages and addons but still go back to filmon for the channels we can't get.
I guess we are easy fixed though as no one here is an AV freak who needs HD quality the whole time, heck I grew up with watching a fuzzy b&w 10cm screen and moved on to a fuzzy colour tv. It's not a problem.

I tried Kodi out and it's far too high maintenance and to be honest I couldn't see the point of going to all that effort to watch football once a week on the same crappy streams that are available everywhere and if I am going to engage in suspect activity I certainly wont be paying anyone for the priveledge. 

F1 you can watch like I just did in full HD on tdt, Champions league too. In Spanish though but it can only help with learning the language.

That still leaves you with watching football online but you don't have to watch flash streams and still with only 6mb internet I sit here watching a stream with no buffering, pixelation and is probably of better quality than filmon SD. No need for droid boxes, vpn subs or anything else than a bog standard pc or even bogger standard laptop(and a cable if you absolutely must watch it on the telly).


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

The majority of your average Joe or Josephine Bloggs don't want to be faffing about with IPTV boxes or streaming from a PC. It's only because the satellite option isn't feasible any more in parts of Spain that they are being pushed into finding workarounds IMHO.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> Oh you've taken a pole on how many watch live and who watches recorded have you? That's amazing!


Yes I have taken a "pole" (I prefer a poll though!) as I listen to my clients and what they want and the majority want to watch TV live.
They only record live TV when they are out.
Very few actually take up the Iplayer options with VPN / SDNS, even though I offer it to them.



buble said:


> I thought that showing a pic from iPlayer would show the quality of your gear +20mb, but if you don't want to.....but of course if the pic was good, then it would prove that internet TV was good wouldn't it


Jeez. :frusty:
Of course a pic from Iplayer will be better quality than a third party Kodi stream...I am not and have never disputed that. 

But as most android systems on offer here in Spain don't use Iplayer direct for live TV, but usually via filmon or similar third party, then posting a Iplayer picture is irrelevant.

But if I did want to I am sure my PC would be more than able to handle it....as it works fine with everything else i throw at it (it has an "i7" on it if that is relevant  )


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

SteveScot said:


> The majority of your average Joe or Josephine Bloggs don't want to be faffing about with IPTV boxes or streaming from a PC. It's only because the satellite option isn't feasible any more in parts of Spain that they are being pushed into finding workarounds IMHO.


I couldn't agree more. I would far rather have my satellite TV back but as we can't (apart from the Intelsat option with very limited channels and extra costs) we find it no real problem to watch mostly via Filmon (with a 20mb connection we get very little buffering), sometimes recording via Filmon if the timing of a programme isn't convenient to watch live, or downloading programmes or films from other sources. We tried an IPTV box but weren't impressed with it and sent it back, we got more problems using that than we ever do just watching via our smart tv. Watched the Davis Cup tennis earlier (well done Andy Murray who got Team GB into the final for the first time in many years) without any problems and my OH will be watching the Singapore GP later, again usually problem free.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well frankly I blame online tv for my team Celtic getting knocked out of Europe

I watched the game on a droidbox and at least half a dozen times our defence froze to the spot and 20 seconds later when they were able to move again we were a goal behind

I am convinced if we had played on satellite tv we would have won

Sore Celtic fan
Ireland


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well frankly I blame online tv for my team Celtic getting knocked out of Europe
> 
> I watched the game on a droidbox and at least half a dozen times our defence froze to the spot and 20 seconds later when they were able to move again we were a goal behind
> 
> ...



Maybe you should start watching a League of Ireland team instead of some third rate Scottish outfit then!


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> I couldn't agree more. I would far rather have my satellite TV back but as we can't (apart from the Intelsat option with very limited channels and extra costs) we find it no real problem to watch mostly via Filmon (with a 20mb connection we get very little buffering), sometimes recording via Filmon if the timing of a programme isn't convenient to watch live, or downloading programmes or films from other sources. We tried an IPTV box but weren't impressed with it and sent it back, we got more problems using that than we ever do just watching via our smart tv. Watched the Davis Cup tennis earlier (well done Andy Murray who got Team GB into the final for the first time in many years) without any problems and my OH will be watching the Singapore GP later, again usually problem free.


So your Smart TV (internet) is usually problem free.... Good man!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

buble said:


> So your Smart TV (internet) is usually problem free.... Good man!


One problem we used to have with satellite TV which we don't have any more is that we can now watch TV if it's raining hard or there's a thunderstorm, instead of losing the picture which we used to with satellite.

It's more faff to watch than simply turning on the tv and switching channels, but we've just had to get used to that. There are problems with Filmon sometimes (just recently the sound has been out of sync with the picture on the occasional programme) but we find the picture quality very acceptable even with SD. From what I've seen of the IPTV boxes (certainly the one we tried and others which friends have) they only use Filmon content anyway so I don't really see the point of having an intermediate device.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

buble said:


> He has used this dreadful pic. of the Grand Prix, on that other place... Why, it doesn't represent the iPlayers, NETFLIX, or Europa.


I never said it did represent the iPlayers, NETFLIX. I said it was from Kodi...



buble said:


> For those who don't want/can't have a dish, internet is the answer. !


Agreed - have never disagreed.



buble said:


> ...from Kodi,which because of it's unfriendly format they probably wouldn't want to use anyway !


Couldn't agree more....



buble said:


> ...People should be advised of all options


...as well as their good point and bad points of those system... such as poor image quality on some Kodi streams / repos...

So what exactly are you disputing ????


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

deefitz said:


> I'm beginning to wish there was a dislike button now because you really are flogging a dead horse. That "good man" (LynnR... man, really?) is fortunate to have a 'usually' problem free experience is because, as several have agreed, she was forced into the situation as her preferred option (satellite) was no longer viable.
> 
> You understand? People would prefer an alternative to internet tv.
> 
> At least you now accept internet tv is "the answer" for those that have no satellite option available to them. "The answer" is much better than "the future".


But, to be fair, satellite tv wasn't entirely without problems either - as I mentioned earlier:-

"One problem we used to have with satellite TV which we don't have any more is that we can now watch TV if it's raining hard or there's a thunderstorm, instead of losing the picture which we used to with satellite."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> "One problem we used to have with satellite TV which we don't have any more is that we can now watch TV if it's raining hard or there's a thunderstorm, instead of losing the picture which we used to with satellite."


Or high gusty winds would realign the dish...


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> But, to be fair, satellite tv wasn't entirely without problems either - as I mentioned earlier:-
> 
> "One problem we used to have with satellite TV which we don't have any more is that we can now watch TV if it's raining hard or there's a thunderstorm, instead of losing the picture which we used to with satellite."


Yes, apologies. I was trying to post from my tablet but it keeps freezing on vBulletin forums such as this (very annoying as it doesn't do it anywhere else). By the time I'd finally posted you had beat me to to it!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

My internet at times abroad is so slow never mind football- it slows down Sky News.

Having said that I am getting a good reception today and am watching the breaking story of some ship called Titanic has got into trouble with an iceberg........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

buble said:


> Oh you've taken a pole on how many watch live and who watches recorded have you? That's amazing!
> I thought that showing a pic from iPlayer would show the quality of your gear +20mb, but if you don't want to.....but of course if the pic was good, then it would prove that internet TV was good wouldn't it


He might have taken a poll...a pole wouldn't be the right tool for the job


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

buble said:


> FilmOn, Europa? Everything you have ever said about these two progs. has been derogatory. Others, myself included, have found them to be excellent, with good helpful service, clear images and no buffering! People trust you, and would be put off even trying them after listening to you.
> Your post 45..."just look at the quality on NowTV and Iplayer with a decent vpn or smart dns....much better the same content on kodi and paid services". This implies that Kodi is good. Then you say that the pc & android box were like this all weekend and show the dreadful screen shot.
> You are saying that Kodi is rubbish, but better than NowTV or iPlayers. That is just not the case.
> By the way, it isn't only the speed and the server. It's also the computer speed and amount of available memory. Also modern Gaming computers are 1080p HD.


For the sake of everyone, why don't you just agree to disagree and leave the rest of us in peace. You are contributing absolutely nothing of any use to the thread!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Original question answered I think!

Jo xxx


----------

